# Galvanized parts in smoker



## senorkevin (Apr 25, 2015)

What are your thoughts on galvanized parts in a smoker?


----------



## bill1 (Apr 25, 2015)

Zinc is a heavy metal and considered toxic. If you use it in a cool part of the smoker (so it stays shiny) you're ok.  But if you see it turning grey or white, it's starting to oxidize and that powder is not good to ingest in any way.  

Best to use stainless steel.  Remarkable how cheap SST plumbing fittings from China are getting on ebay.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 25, 2015)

I know there is a lot of people that will say it's fine because smokers don't get hot enough to cause the zinc to off gas. My opinion is why risk it. Stainless is safe and only a little more money so better safe than sorry.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello.  By asking the question, it shows you are concerned.  If I cite a bunch of scientific data saying you will be fine , OR if I cite a bunch of scientific data saying it is dangerous; will you feel better either way?  This concerns the people you love.  Why would you gamble?  If you have to ask about a metal coating or a particular wood, why chance it?  The members are pretty sharp and usually right but I just would not take the risk.  Just my opinion.  Keep smokin!

Danny


----------



## senorkevin (Apr 26, 2015)

The reason I ask is because I live in Mexico and it is hard to find.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 26, 2015)

E-Bay.  Many folks ship all over the world.  The extra postage is worth it for peace of mind.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Apr 26, 2015)

I have not seen any credible evidence (apart from other members posts on forums) that there is actually any danger - even from using galvanized sheet. The odd galvanized nut or bolt in an area that is not in contact with food is unlikely to be a significant hazard however, personally, I would not use it in any of my smokers.


----------



## senorkevin (Apr 26, 2015)

Or what if I covered the galv nuts and bolts in high temp silicon?


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 26, 2015)

So; in a third world country you can readily get high temp silicone but not stainless bolts???  Now that's interesting.  Wish you all the best with your smoker build.

Danny


----------



## senorkevin (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm buying most from Amazon, but just seeing what the possibilities were. Cheers. I'll post a pic when it is finally done!


----------



## wade (May 24, 2015)

Some of you may not want to look at this if you squeamish about using using galvanised nuts and bolts in your smokers...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHARCOAL-...094?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2350911e36













Oil Drum.JPG



__ wade
__ May 24, 2015






Yes - it is a fully galvanised oil drum smoker that is on sale on ebay. From the amateur looking photos it looks like someone is making them in their garage... I am not convinced by the arguments against using zinc in your smoker but I don't think I would want to buy this one !


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 24, 2015)

Morning Wade.

That thing looks REALLY deadly. Sad thing is there are a lot of people out there who don't know about the dangers of galvanized and might buy one of these.

Gary


----------



## raff76 (Jun 29, 2015)

I was wondering if I use the galvanized steel to build the top cover for a caja china will that make the contaminate the pig inside?

H













caja china.jpg



__ raff76
__ Jun 29, 2015





  I only need to know if I make the top lid where the charcoal is put out of galvanized steel would it be ok. the pig going inside the box for 3 to 4 hours. I am not sure of what temperature does the metal reach on top.













caja china.jpg



__ raff76
__ Jun 29, 2015


----------



## wade (Jun 29, 2015)

Raff76 said:


> I was wondering if I use the galvanized steel to build the top cover for a caja china will that make the contaminate the pig inside?
> 
> H
> 
> ...


If there is a chance that any juices from the pig are likely to come in contact with the the lid and then back in contact with the meat then that is not advisable. From what I can see from your picture this is likely to be the case. I think you would be better to use something like stainless steel or ordinary steel.


----------



## bill1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Not real familiar with a caja china but it appears like there's hot coals as a heat source on the top.  I suspect you'll find white powdery ZnO on the inside after a couple uses.  The powder falling down on your meat is what you worry about.  I don't see how juices can be running through it.  On the bottom, where ther might be more galvanized metal, I suspect it's cool enough you don't need to worry.  After all, flowing juices are great coolants.  

For most smoker parts, the temperature doesn't get hot enough to form ZnO.  Those temperatures greatly exceed silicone's smoke and burn point.  Burning silicone is more toxic than zinc (imo) and it will make the meat taste/smell bad. So covering galvanized hardware with high-temp silicone is no solution at all.


----------



## wade (Jun 29, 2015)

bill1 said:


> I don't see how juices can be running through it.  On the bottom, where ther might be more galvanized metal, I suspect it's cool enough you don't need to worry.  After all, flowing juices are great coolants.


The issue is not about where the juices run, it is about whether it is likely that juices can come in contact with the galvanized surface and then come in contact with the meat. With the coals on the top it is highly likely that the juices and fats closest to the heat source will boil and spit, come in contact with the galvanized lid and then drip back down over the meat.

In the American National Standard for Food Equipment Materials it says that  Galvanized materials and other zinc coated materials shall not be used on surfaces intended for direct food contact. It defines the food zone as equipment surfaces intended to be in direct contact with food and equipment surfaces that food may contact and then drain drip, or splash back into food or onto surfaces that are intended to be in direct contact with food.

As bill1 says it may also be possible for flakes of the upper galvanized coating to come away and fall into the food. The temperatures inside the lid are unlikely to become hot enough for the zinc to form zinc oxide unless you intend to eat pork ash.


----------



## raff76 (Jun 29, 2015)

The meat does not come in contact with the galvanized steel. The wall are made of stainless steel. 













caja china inside.jpg



__ raff76
__ Jun 29, 2015






the pig sit inside and the top is the only part that get heat which is made of galvanized metal sheet.


----------



## bigred77 (Jun 29, 2015)

I know some iron workers that talk about how sick they have gotten after cutting and welding galv steel, and its just from breathing too much of the smoke produced even in an outdoor environment.  They arent directly ingesting any metal flakes or the like.

I would be especially worried if it is where you are directly placing the coals that it will burn some of the zinc off and that smoke get into your meat


----------



## raff76 (Jun 29, 2015)

the inside temperature never really reach above 400° Fahrenheit. The galvanized top how ever it does radiate heat from the top and reflex back to the meat providing an even heat source. I was thinking on getting a stainless steel top but is so expensive.


----------



## wade (Jun 29, 2015)

Raff76 said:


> The meat does not come in contact with the galvanized steel. The wall are made of stainless steel.
> 
> the pig sit inside and the top is the only part that get heat which is made of galvanized metal sheet.


Hi Raff76. How do you intend to ensure that hot fat and juices from the top of the meat do not spit and splash against the galvanized lid and then fall back onto the cooking meat?

We cannot prevent you from using the galvanized lid but we do need to advise you of the US government recommendations.


bigred77 said:


> I know some iron workers that talk about how sick they have gotten after cutting and welding galv steel, and its just from breathing too much of the smoke produced even in an outdoor environment.  They arent directly ingesting any metal flakes or the like.
> 
> I would be especially worried if it is where you are directly placing the coals that it will burn some of the zinc off and that smoke get into your meat


The temperatures involved here (even where the metal is in direct contact with the coals) are nowhere near as high as you get when cutting or welding and so it is not an issue in this situation.


----------



## raff76 (Jun 30, 2015)

I will cove the meat with aluminum foil and then close the lid. It should cook the same since the heat build in the box and will cook with the radiation heat reflecting from the hight polish stainless walls and bottom. Thanks for the input. You gave me the eureka moment


----------



## boboso (Jun 30, 2015)

Some info for senorkevin. I just updated my Amazon shopping app on my phone, android,  and it said it was adding shopping in Mexico. Something like amazon.com.mx. but if you had the app you could automatically use it. Just thought that might help you out.


----------



## bill1 (Jul 3, 2015)

Raff, the foil cover on the meat will be a nice shield against ZnO powder falling on your meat but will also be a major radiative heat shield as well.  (Like those metal plates around a car's catalytic converter.)  The thermal design of that cooker is a bit unique.  With the heat source ON TOP, it's "fighting gravity" so normal convective hot air currents aren't working in your favor.  The main way the thermal energy is transferred to the meat is through radiation, so sticking in any additional metal shield before the meat will greatly slow down your cooking times. You may want to consider doing a "dry run" with no meat and really pile on the coals.  The inside galvanized surface will almost certainly be white-to-grey powdery.  That's ZnO.  Take it in to a sandblaster and get it all removed down to the bare steel.  You'll need to religiously keep it coated with cooking oil after that (it will want to rust) but at least your heavy metal concerns are now trapped in someone's sandbox.


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 18, 2020)

raff76 said:


> I will cove the meat with aluminum foil and then close the lid. It should cook the same since the heat build in the box and will cook with the radiation heat reflecting from the hight polish stainless walls and bottom. Thanks for the input. You gave me the eureka moment



 Reviving this old thread as I am in the same boat and recently purchased one of these (what a nightmare everything out of spec).  I did not realize the lid tray was made of galvanized steel and I received it yesterday.

Raff how did the foil cover work out for you?


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 18, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Raff, the foil cover on the meat will be a nice shield against ZnO powder falling on your meat but will also be a major radiative heat shield as well.  (Like those metal plates around a car's catalytic converter.)  The thermal design of that cooker is a bit unique.  With the heat source ON TOP, it's "fighting gravity" so normal convective hot air currents aren't working in your favor.  The main way the thermal energy is transferred to the meat is through radiation, so sticking in any additional metal shield before the meat will greatly slow down your cooking times. You may want to consider doing a "dry run" with no meat and really pile on the coals.  The inside galvanized surface will almost certainly be white-to-grey powdery.  That's ZnO.  Take it in to a sandblaster and get it all removed down to the bare steel.  You'll need to religiously keep it coated with cooking oil after that (it will want to rust) but at least your heavy metal concerns are now trapped in someone's sandbox.



What about wrapping the entire lid tray in aluminum foil, would that impact the heat radiation?


----------



## bill1 (Jun 18, 2020)

If the foil is in close/intimate contact with the steel plate holding the hot coals it will _not _be a heat shield.  But then it will also be at the temperature of the steel, which is the temp of the coals, meaning the aluminum will melt.  
I think your best bet is to "season" this cooker, with plenty of coals on top, but of course no meat inside, and then when it cools, abrasively remove the whitish-grey ZnO on the underside (that will _eventually _face meat). If sandblasting inside a hood is not feasible, wear your CoV mask and sand it off with emory cloth. When the dust settles, throw the mask and sandpaper away and coat the freshly abraded underside with cooking oil and remember to keep it treated that way after each future cook.


----------

